# Looking for 250mm minolta rokkor rf rear filter (35.5mm)



## MikaelR (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I just found one of theses beauties, but sadly it is missing the 35.5mm rear filter required for it to focus properly. Therefore, I am looking for anyone who might have a broken 250mm minolta rokkor lens or had gotten the optional filter set and would be willing to let one of thoses go. 

Preferably I'd like the normal rear UV filter, but if anyone owns this lens and doesn't need one of their other rear filters (ND4-ND8 or one of the color ones), that could also work. I'd be willing to buy it off you for a reasonable price.

Really hoping this works out, was looking forward to trying out that donut bokeh!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2017)

Many tele lenses that use rear filters state that the "filter is part of the optical path," and state that it is needed for proper operation of the lens, but....since it is just plain optical glass, I do not think that it is really needed, despite what the manufacturer might have said in the lens's manual. Similar clear or UV filters, and colored filters, are readily available brand new in 35.5mm size. This new one is pretty expensive, but it is available. Heliopan  35.5mm Clear Protection Filter 735599 B&H Photo Video


----------



## MikaelR (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks Derrel, I'll test it out without, and if I do see that the focus isn't up to par I will give that filter a try!


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 6, 2017)

Info on your lens..... Minolta RF Rokkor X 250mm f/5.6 | Viktor's photo blog


----------



## docfox (Apr 6, 2017)

Dear Mikael,

I suspect you will find Darrel is exactly correct - the filter is not required for the lens to properly image. I have had a Sigma 600mm mirror lens for years. It accepts small filters (through a left-side drawer) in its optical path, but does not require one. It shipped with yellow, orange, red and neutral density filters. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## compur (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep.


----------

